
Why I won’t be reviewing ‘The Last Jedi,’ or any other Disney movie, in advance - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/act-four/wp/2017/11/06/why-i-wont-be-reviewing-the-last-jedi-or-any-other-disney-movie-in-advance/
======
captainmuon
What they should do is break the embargo for new movies. Not publicly of
course, but they should watch it, and then leak the plot anonymously on the
internet. Put up an anonymous twitter account and write "the leaking will
continue until morale improves".

This would not just be a protest against Disney's recent unfair practices. I
can't find the link, but I've read that one studio tried to micromanage
reviews while the film was under embargo - not to negative, don't write about
this, emphasize this, and so on.

In general, our society could benefit from more whistleblowing and
disobedience - even in the "trivial" entertainment industry.

(Of course, this is not a reccommendation to break contracts or law, just an
hypothetical analysis what you could do in a certain situation to affect a
certain change :-) .)

~~~
xupybd
Two wrongs don't make a right.

What you're suggesting is a violation of trust, I'd never recommend that.
Acting with integrity is what we want Disney to do, yet your suggest we force
them to by throwing away our integrity?

You're not suggesting whistle-blowing that is very different. That is when the
person holding your trust is acting in very bad faith toward someone and you
can alert them to that fact.

This is just revealing something that would be damaging to their business
interests in an effort to bully them into changing their ways. Yes it would be
good if they change for the better but not at the cost of the media changing
for the worse.

------
praneshp
Related discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15644520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15644520)

------
secfirstmd
Pity political journalists didn't have the guts to band together when Trump
started bullying them during the 2016 campaign...

~~~
skrowl
I know, it's crazy how much positive coverage he gets in the mainstream (old)
media, right? I wish they were closer to 50/50 fair coverage instead of the
glowing, positive coverage he gets on every station and in every newspaper!

/s

~~~
secfirstmd
Thats not what I meant. What I meant was how he openly bullied journalists
(disabled, Latino, advocating violence against them etc) and they continued to
show up without and changes rather than refuse to play ball until he stopped
doing that.

------
adityapurwa
Can't even read it, it asked me to pay to read.

